# My collection of milk glass jars



## Dewfus

I dont know why but I love finding these theres so many different shapes and sizes and brands I have no clue the age of most just an educated guess per say or a value or if there is a value lol  just think there cool


----------



## Dewfus

Dewfus said:


> I dont know why but I love finding these theres so many different shapes and sizes and brands I have no clue the age of most just an educated guess per say or a value or if there is a value lol  just think there cool View attachment 202363View attachment 202363View attachment 202365View attachment 202366




SORRY POSTED THE ONE TWICE


----------



## Cola-Coca

I have this (uncleaned)example with lid and label in my collection. Nice finds!
Lady Esther was a popular face cream.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

I think i feel the same when find milk glas bottles/jars.
Tell me what are those discs?. Caps?Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Cola-Coca said:


> I have this (uncleaned)example with lid and label in my collection. Nice finds!
> Lady Esther was a popular face cream.
> View attachment 202367View attachment 202368View attachment 202369


This jar was a mystery for years since i find the first. Due to it hasn't any embossing i didn't know what is it.
Thanks very much for unvel the secret.
Now I hope someone will help me identify these Al


----------



## Dewfus

Cola-Coca said:


> I have this (uncleaned)example with lid and label in my collection. Nice finds!
> Lady Esther was a popular face cream.
> View attachment 202367View attachment 202368View attachment 202369


That's amazing I love it lol I love the fact that theres so many different brands of them and shapes of them I have one that says Ritz  hotel New tork york  on the lid


----------



## ajohn

the discs are milk glaoss liners for mason jars.... even tho they say porcelain. the better ones have the Hero Cross(H F J C)  or CFJCo. on them or other symbols in the center


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Thanks ajohn. ...and they were steady to the jar lip with a surrounding belt. (?)


----------



## Dewfus

Patagoniandigger said:


> I think i feel the same when find milk glas bottles/jars.
> Tell me what are those discs?. Caps?Al


 they are caps for mason jars I cant explain very well I'll add a picture



Dewfus said:


> That's amazing I love it lol I love the fact that theres so many different brands of them and shapes of them I have one that says Ritz  hotel New tork york  on the lid





Patagoniandigger said:


> I think i feel the same when find milk glas bottles/jars.
> Tell me what are those discs?. Caps?Al


----------



## Dewfus

Patagoniand
[QUOTE="Dewfus said:


> they are caps for mason jars I cant explain very well I'll add a picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 202422


THERE CA

igger, post: 723524, member: 28158"]
I think i feel the same when find milk glas bottles/jars.
Tell me what are those discs?. Caps?Al
[/QUOTE]


Dewfus said:


> That's amazing I love it lol I love the fact that theres so many different brands of them and shapes of them I have one that says Ritz  hotel New tork york  on the lid


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Thank you very much lol.This is new to me.
The images explain it all.


----------



## Dewfus

Patagoniandigger said:


> I think i feel the same when find milk glas bottles/jars.
> Tell me what are those discs?. Caps?Al





ajohn said:


> the discs are milk glaoss liners for mason jars.... even tho they say porcelain. the better ones have the Hero Cross(H F J C)  or CFJCo. on them or other symbols in the center


----------



## Dewfus

Yiu


Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202482View attachment 202483View attachment 202484View attachment 202482View attachment 202485



YOU MEAN LIKE THESE LOL I HAVE IN TOTAL 356 OF THESE LOL I HAVE 13 OF THE CROSS ONES AMD 11 OF THE ONE WITH THE INITIALS OVERLAYING EACHOTHER.11  OF THE M WITH TRIANGLE AND 21 OF THE HAZEL ATLAS ONES WITH THE A H IN CENTER I ALSO HAVE 15 OF THEM THAT HAVE RANDOM NUMBERS IN THE MIDDLE THE REST ARE TO FADED TO SEE AN IMAGE ETC... AND SOME JUST BLANK IN CENTER


----------



## ajohn

The fancy one stands for Consolidated Fruit Jar Co. The cross is a Hero fruit Jar Co. Im not sure, but i think the diamond M stands for MARION. Would you like to sell any of them?


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Dewfus said:


> THERE CA
> 
> igger, post: 723524, member: 28158"]
> I think i feel the same when find milk glas bottles/jars.
> Tell me what are those discs?. Caps?Al



View attachment 202423View attachment 202424
[/QUOTE]
This is interesting Lol. It means that the hotel (maybe others did the same) put his ad on the caps so the guests can bring home a souvenir.
You may ask the hotel's owner information abot this. (If that hotel still exists of course).
I guess it is 1930's.Al


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202482View attachment 202483View attachment 202484View attachment 202482View attachment 202485


Now I see why you love them.
I know the Hazel Atlas symbol because I have small cream jars with it embossed in the base's center.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Looking at the glass liners staff I recall I found a small milk glass jar with its stopper (havllf of it) and an aluminium belt that steadied it.
This is an Argentine meat extract recipient according to the label.
I apologize it's not clean yet. I'll try to restore the paper as possible.


----------



## Kheidecker

A cool milk I found last dig session.


----------



## Dewfus

ajohn said:


> The fancy one stands for Consolidated Fruit Jar Co. The cross is a Hero fruit Jar Co. Im not sure, but i think the diamond M stands for MARION. Would you like to sell any of them?


People buy them lol I mean id sell a few


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Dewfus said:


> THERE CA
> 
> igger, post: 723524, member: 28158"]
> I think i feel the same when find milk glas bottles/jars.
> Tell me what are those discs?. Caps?Al



View attachment 202423View attachment 202424
[/QUOTE]
I found some data about this:
The story of the brand started when the hairdresser Charles Jundt bought the Manhattan beauty salon of the New York City Ritz Hotel in 1916. In 1926, he began producing make-up and a year later he added fragrances to their product list. The company joined with Lanvin to form Lanvin- Charles of the Ritz in 1964. In 1971, the company was sold to Squibb and Squib sell of Lanvin in 1978 and renamed the brand Charles of the Ritz Group, Ltd. In 1987, Yves Saint Laurent bought Charles of the Ritz fragrance license and the remaining brand was sold to Revlon. In 2002 the brand was discontinued and now many of their fragrances are sold by the name of Revlon.


----------



## Dewfus

Cola-Coca said:


> I have this (uncleaned)example with lid and label in my collection. Nice finds!
> Lady Esther was a popular face cream.
> View attachment 202367View attachment 202368View attachment 202369





Patagoniandigger said:


> View attachment 202423View attachment 202424


I found some data about this:
The story of the brand started when the hairdresser Charles Jundt bought the Manhattan beauty salon of the New York City Ritz Hotel in 1916. In 1926, he began producing make-up and a year later he added fragrances to their product list. The company joined with Lanvin to form Lanvin- Charles of the Ritz in 1964. In 1971, the company was sold to Squibb and Squib sell of Lanvin in 1978 and renamed the brand Charles of the Ritz Group, Ltd. In 1987, Yves Saint Laurent bought Charles of the Ritz fragrance license and the remaining brand was sold to Revlon. In 2002 the brand was discontinued and now many of their fragrances are sold by the name of Revlo

good stuff thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dewfus

Patagoniandigger said:


> View attachment 202423View attachment 202424


I found some data about this:
The story of the brand started when the hairdresser Charles Jundt bought the Manhattan beauty salon of the New York City Ritz Hotel in 1916. In 1926, he began producing make-up and a year later he added fragrances to their product list. The company joined with Lanvin to form Lanvin- Charles of the Ritz in 1964. In 1971, the company was sold to Squibb and Squib sell of Lanvin in 1978 and renamed the brand Charles of the Ritz Group, Ltd. In 1987, Yves Saint Laurent bought Charles of the Ritz fragrance license and the remaining brand was sold to Revlon. In 2002 the brand was discontinued and now many of their fragrances are sold by the name of Revlon.
[/QUOTE]



Patagoniandigger said:


> View attachment 202423View attachment 202424


I found some data about this:
The story of the brand started when the hairdresser Charles Jundt bought the Manhattan beauty salon of the New York City Ritz Hotel in 1916. In 1926, he began producing make-up and a year later he added fragrances to their product list. The company joined with Lanvin to form Lanvin- Charles of the Ritz in 1964. In 1971, the company was sold to Squibb and Squib sell of Lanvin in 1978 and renamed the brand Charles of the Ritz Group, Ltd. In 1987, Yves Saint Laurent bought Charles of the Ritz fragrance license and the remaining brand was sold to Revlon. In 2002 the brand was discontinued and now many of their fragrances are sold by the name of Revlon.
[/QUOTE]


Kheidecker said:


> A cool milk I found last dig session.


Thats.sweet









I got couple of them I'm jealous of the lid lol


----------



## JerryN

I don't have too many, but they make a nice display. Your collection is very cool!


----------



## Dewfus

JerryN said:


> View attachment 202699
> I don't have too many, but they make a nice display. Your collection is thank you I love them for some reason lol at my spot here every where


----------



## Blackheath

Dewfus said:


> I dont know why but I love finding these theres so many different shapes and sizes and brands I have no clue the age of most just an educated guess per say or a value or if there is a value lol  just think there cool View attachment 202363View attachment 202363View attachment 202365View attachment 202366


Are you interested in adding to your collection>??  I am assisting my attorney son settle an estate and there are many milk glass bottles as part of it

We would be willing to work with you if you have any interest

Dan  Dkerv@aol.com


----------



## Dewfus

Blackheath said:


> Are you interested in adding to your collection>??  I am assisting my attorney son settle an estate and there are many milk glass bottles as part of it
> 
> We would be willing to work with you if you have any interest
> 
> Dan  Dkerv@aol.com


  thank you for the thought but I dont buy bottles i dig them again thank you for asking


----------



## Kheidecker

I walk creaks a lot and that milk glass is easy the spot in the water and often not broken because thick Glass. I have a lot but have left a whole lot.if you got any cool jars ya would be willing to trade.i now ya liked the one will lid. Give me a few months and I'll start grabbing all the milk ones I see and see what I can come up with. I throw all the glass bottles on the banks i dont carry out of the creek when I'm walking down thru the creek I bet you I've thrown 30 of them on the bank next time I go through pick them up. Not sure where you're from but you ever come through St Louis you can pick them up have them.not sure what shipping costs would be.


----------



## Dewfus

Kheidecker said:


> I walk creaks a lot and that milk glass is easy the spot in the water and often not broken because thick Glass. I have a lot but have left a whole lot.if you got any cool jars ya would be willing to trade.i now ya liked the one will lid. Give me a few months and I'll start grabbing all the milk ones I see and see what I can come up with. I throw all the glass bottles on the banks i dont carry out of the creek when I'm walking down thru the creek I bet you I've thrown 30 of them on the bank next time I go through pick them up. Not sure where you're from but you ever come through St Louis you can pick them up have them.not sure what shipping costs would be.


I mean we could work something out got so.e time...this one of the main reasons other then nobody but my partner in digging crime even have a little bit of interest in them lol what kind of jars you looking   for my guy embossed or just certain years I dont have but a few embossed jars but I have alot of plain ones I'll send some pics in minute and it will give you look at every jar I got


----------



## Dewfus

Dewfus said:


> I mean we could work something out got so.e time...this one of the main reasons other then nobody but my partner in digging crime even have a little bit of interest in them lol what kind of jars you looking   for my guy embossed or just certain years I dont have but a few embossed jars but I have alot of plain ones I'll send some pics in minute and it will give you look at every jar I got


And I'm from ligonier indiana not to far away lol but if we can work something out in the future I'd be down


----------



## ajohn

Blackheath said:


> Are you interested in adding to your collection>??  I am assisting my attorney son settle an estate and there are many milk glass bottles as part of it
> 
> We would be willing to work with you if you have any interest
> 
> Dan  Dkerv@aol.com


I would be willing if said party declines. This is my email: anthony.cabello@yahoo.com


----------



## ajohn

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202482View attachment 202483View attachment 202484View attachment 202482View attachment 202485


o


----------



## ajohn

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 202482View attachment 202483View attachment 202484View attachment 202482View attachment 202485


Hope i did this right this time. Pic of the Marion jar and lid t


hat goes to that liner with the diamond M


----------



## Dewfus

Dewfus said:


> I mean we could work something out got so.e time...this one of the main reasons other then nobody but my partner in digging crime even have a little bit of interest in them lol what kind of jars you looking   for my guy embossed or just certain years I dont have but a few embossed jars but I have alot of plain ones I'll send some pics in minute and it will give you look at every jar I got


----------



## Dewfus

ajohn said:


> Hope i did this right this time. Pic of the Marion jar and lid tView attachment 202752hat goes to that liner with the diamond M





ajohn said:


> Hope i did this right this time. Pic of the Marion jar and lid tView attachment 202752hat goes to that liner with the diamond M


----------



## Dewfus

ajohn said:


> Hope i did this right this time. Pic of the Marion jar and lid tView attachment 202752hat goes to that liner with the diamond M



You need this for the jar  to complete it il send it to ya man If it wont cost me to much ..???


----------



## Dewfus

ajohn said:


> Hope i did this right this time. Pic of the Marion jar and lid tView attachment 202752hat goes to that liner with the diamond M


----------



## ajohn

thanks, but as you can see the jar has the right lid. I have a half gallon too


----------



## Dewfus

ajohn said:


> thanks, but as you can see the jar has the right lid. I have a half gallon too


That's awsome lol I only got a few ball jars and a kerr but I love them l ol


----------



## Dewfus

My 





jars


----------



## Dewfus

Dewfus said:


> My View attachment 202758View attachment 202759View attachment 202760jars


 ad these lol one.of the clear ones look pink idk?


----------



## Relicdigger16

The discs are ceramic insulator tops from older mason jars. They are very cool. In some bottle digging videos like the Alabama Boys bottle digs, they come across many of them. Usually buried very deep. These guys rent digging equipment to dig deep into bottle dumps and privy pitts.
We all have our favorite types. I love milk bottles and medicine bottles the best, even if the value is low. Happy hunting.!!


----------



## Dewfus

Relicdigger16 said:


> The discs are ceramic insulator tops from older mason jars. They are very cool. In some bottle digging videos like the Alabama Boys bottle digs, they come across many of them. Usually buried very
> 
> 
> Relicdigger16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discs are ceramic insulator tops from older mason jars. They are very cool. In some bottle digging videos like the Alabama Boys bottle digs, they come across many of them. Usually buried very deep. These guys rent digging equipment to dig deep into bottle dumps and privy pitts.
> We all have our favorite types. I love milk bottles and medicine bottles the best, even if the value is low. Happy hunting.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deep. These guys rent digging equipment to dig deep into bottle dumps and privy pitts.
> We all have our favorite types. I love milk bottles and medicine bottles the best, even if the value is low. Happy hunting.!!
Click to expand...

And happy hunting to you I'm the same way no matter the value oll collect it lol inhave like 300 of the caps all different kinds some with lid still on it lol I havent ran across any ody else who collects them yet I
 Brgoning to think I'm the only crazy person that does


----------



## Patagoniandigger

It seems to be a phone. Could you tell me what a hell is that?


----------



## GlassKitTin

I’m happy to see others who are into the white glass cap pieces from the mason jars lids! We have a nice lil growing stack of them here, a lot of times we’ll find the lids on our hikes, but the zinc parts are all crusted, busted, half gone, etc. Peel that off and then there’s a nice lil glass disc... not sure if any value, but we like finding and saving them, they’re cool


----------



## Dewfus

GlassKitTin said:


> I’m happy to see others who are into the white glass cap pieces from the mason jars lids! We have a nice lil growing stack of them here, a lot of times we’ll find the lids on our hikes, but the zinc parts are all crusted, busted, half gone, etc. Peel that off and then there’s a nice lil glass disc... not sure if any value, but we like finding and saving them, they’re cool


yes they are some ive found to be valuable if they have what is called a heros cross on them from a hero jar which are very collectiable i have over  100 of the zinc caps lol imlovethem for some reason lucky fornme where i dig is loaded with all the caps i want!!!


----------



## Huntindog

The little phone is a candy container


----------

